# The Gower Peninsula



## ChrisFilter (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello,

Not been in here before... is it like walking into a Welsh pub, and revealing how English I am when ordering at the bar, resulting in menacing stares? 

Me and the wife are heading to the Gower Peninsula on the Bank Holiday weekend, bit of sight-sseing, bit of surfing maybe. Also checking out the general area and Swansea in case it's where we decide to move from London.

What do people recommend we see and do? Best beaches? Decent surf schools? Decent restaurants? National Trust properties, walks, etc, etc.

Cheers everyone


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 8, 2007)

go to three cliffs - it's gorgeous


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2007)

Three Cliffs Bay is lovely - not for surfing though, you need a west-facing beach for that. In Swansea Bay, check out Mumbles. 

My parents lived on the Gower in a place called Kittle until one year before I was born, when they moved to Newport. 

On no account move to Newport, ever.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> go to three cliffs - it's gorgeous


Same thought, same time.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 8, 2007)

littlebabyjesus said:
			
		

> Three Cliffs Bay is lovely - not for surfing though, you need a west-facing beach for that. In Swansea Bay, check out Mumbles.
> 
> My parents lived on the Gower in a place called Kittle until one year before I was born, when they moved to Newport.
> 
> On no account move to Newport, ever.



Haha, noted re: Newport.

Actually staying in Mumbles, just 'cos of the name 

Three Cliffs it is. Heard good things about the beach/bay to the South West of Mumbles for surfing.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2007)

Not only did my parents leave the Gower just before I was born, but they would take us back there on day trips and show us their old house, just to rub it in.


----------



## llantwit (Aug 8, 2007)

I used to live in Mumbles. It's teh shit. 
Good nice restaurants to go to: L'amuse (if it's still there - v. nice pricey French grub), and Patrick's (Modern European Welsh - good stuff), and L'al Quila for a decent Indian.
Some nice pubs - I like the Antelope, but also the Victoria, that's off the mile a few streets back on Westbourne place - a bit more local and real.
Joe's Ice Cream - unique ice cream that's creamy and gorgeous (try a cherry sundae. Mmmmm). Much better than the flashy Verdi's down near the pier and the boat club.
Beaches that are walkable - I love the tiny suntrap that is Rotherslade Bay - used to go Swimming there every day in the summer. Langland is also lovely, with it's green wooden victorian beach huts. A bit further along is the sublime, but often quite busy Caswell Bay - good for swimming and great for kids.
On the Gower a car/bus ride away - as stated, 3 Cliffs is teh bomb. But I prefer the massive Rhossilli Beach. Walk along it from Worm's Head to Llangennith. If you want to surf the best place is the Llangennith end of Rhossilli beach where the Welsh Surf School run twice daily surf lessons for surfers of al aptitudes with kit included - check out their website.
Further afield in Gower why not go to Penclawdd, where you can buy fresh cockles and laverbread and walk along the prom looking out over towards Laugharne/Tenby.
Even further afield still why not check out the Dylan Thomas pilgrimage that has Laugharne has become. Lovely little fishing village, with a nice pub too.
If it's raining go and visit the recently re-vamped Welsh Waterfront Museum near the Swansea Marina - it's listed by Rough Guide as one of the top attractions in the country. Haven't been since it was done up myself, but I've heard great things (http://www.museumwales.ac.uk/en/swansea/).
Have fun!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Haha, noted re: Newport.
> 
> Actually staying in Mumbles, just 'cos of the name
> 
> Three Cliffs it is. Heard good things about the beach/bay to the South West of Mumbles for surfing.



Mumbles is famous for the 'Mumbles Mile' pub craw. Enjoy.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 8, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I used to live in Mumbles. It's teh shit.
> Good nice restaurants to go to: L'amuse (if it's still there - v. nice pricey French grub), and Patrick's (Modern European Welsh - good stuff), and L'al Quila for a decent Indian.
> Some nice pubs - I like the Antelope, but also the Victoria, that's off the mile a few streets back on Westbourne place - a bit more local and real.
> Joe's Ice Cream - unique ice cream that's creamy and gorgeous (try a cherry sundae. Mmmmm). Much better than the flashy Verdi's down near the pier and the boat club.
> ...



Nice one, cheers 

Really like the look of the area, and Swansea seems nice. House prices are amazing as well.


----------



## llantwit (Aug 8, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Nice one, cheers
> 
> Really like the look of the area, and Swansea seems nice. House prices are amazing as well.


Not if you live in Swansea they aren't.
Mumbles is now a no-go area for locals who want to buy with second-home owners snapping up the accommodation like candy.


----------



## Yetman (Aug 8, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I prefer the massive Rhossilli Beach. Walk along it from Worm's Head to Llangennith. If you want to surf the best place is the Llangennith end of Rhossilli beach where the Welsh Surf School run twice daily surf lessons for surfers of al aptitudes with kit included - check out their website



Had one of the best days of my life there. Wicked sunset, lovely beach and gorgeous surroundings


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 8, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Not if you live in Swansea they aren't.
> Mumbles is now a no-go area for locals who want to buy with second-home owners snapping up the accommodation like candy.



I was browsing a few websites, and you can get a gorgeous looking 2 bed Victorian conversion, with a garden, on the seafront, for £125k. Surely that's still considered cheap by locals? In London that'd be double, easily.. and Londoners don't earn double?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 8, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Not been in here before... is it like walking into a Welsh pub, and revealing how English I am when ordering at the bar, resulting in menacing stares?



Never had any trouble myself, only place was in one of the swansea wetherspoons (not the lloyds No1, the other one) before getting on the gower explorer, some old boy called me a 'queer cunt' as he pushed his vouchers across the bar, he didn't call me a queer _english_ cunt though, so it may not have been that bad


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2007)

The Gower is beautiful. Llangennith is a treat too.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 8, 2007)

i'm from the mumbles.

check out 'the white rose,' it's a decent pub where most of the locals drink.
it'll give you an indication on what to expect.
ever tried a rissole? if not, you can get 'em in 'dick bartons' chippie in west cross - it's got a good rep... 
if you do have an urge for a curry, visit 'the viceroy' on st helens road.

for a fresh foods restaurant, check out la braseria
they have a great selection of fish and meats. and excellent spanish wine (rioja galore!!).

for surfing, you gotta drive to llangennith - probably the best place in the gower.
if you can't be arsed to drive that far, there's caswell bay - which tbh, is shit. 

schools are excellent in the mumbles area.
the three main comprehensives are bishopgore, bishopston and olchfa.
olchfa probably has the highest standard.

if you're thinking of buying consider bishopston areas first. 
as the property values aren't as ridiculous there.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 8, 2007)

Just booked for a days surfing in Llangennith


----------



## jodal (Aug 8, 2007)

Your moving to Wales Chris?

Is this you trying to trump my move to Australia?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 8, 2007)

jodal said:
			
		

> Your moving to Wales Chris?
> 
> Is this you trying to trump my move to Australia?



Haha, no, rather Wales than Sydney 

Just considering other options than Australia. 

Looks gorgeous round the Gower. Wanna come? We're driving up on Saturday (25th) morning, spending the day on the beach or something, nice meal/night out in the evening, day of surfing on Sunday, then chill for a bit on Bank Holiday Monday before driving back Monday evening. £140 for the hotel, £90 for the surfing... go on.. it'll be fun


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 8, 2007)

Which hotel you in?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 8, 2007)

I tried to find you on msn to invite you.. G really wants you to come.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 8, 2007)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Which hotel you in?



Carlton... only one with rooms.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 8, 2007)

Ah, we stayed further down the road a bit, was just wondering if it was the same one.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 8, 2007)

I've no idea what it's like.. seems a bit Fawlty Towers, which could be fun


----------



## jodal (Aug 8, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Haha, no, rather Wales than Sydney
> 
> Just considering other options than Australia.
> 
> Looks gorgeous round the Gower. Wanna come? We're driving up on Saturday (25th) morning, spending the day on the beach or something, nice meal/night out in the evening, day of surfing on Sunday, then chill for a bit on Bank Holiday Monday before driving back Monday evening. £140 for the hotel, £90 for the surfing... go on.. it'll be fun


Wish we could, but are having to turn most stuff down. We've got the small matters of finding a tenant for our flat, painting our flat before said tenant moves in and moving to Australia with all that that entails. So not much time to frolic around with sheep.

<looks around>

<scarpers>


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 8, 2007)

jodal said:
			
		

> Wish we could, but are having to turn most stuff down. We've got the small matters of finding a tenant for our flat, painting our flat before said tenant moves in and moving to Australia with all that that entails. So not much time to frolic around with sheep.
> 
> <looks around>
> 
> <scarpers>



Lame.. you've got ages to paint it, E&Y are paying for everything to be done for you, you know S's parents will find a tenant for you.. you have 1 month left of UK fun, you should enjoy it, not spend the whole thing decorating.

But, fair enough.

G reckoned we should offer to spend bank holiday helping you decorate, I said no


----------



## llantwit (Aug 8, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I was browsing a few websites, and you can get a gorgeous looking 2 bed Victorian conversion, with a garden, on the seafront, for £125k. Surely that's still considered cheap by locals? In London that'd be double, easily.. and Londoners don't earn double?


Mumbles has an average house price of around £250,000 at the moment, and that's an increase of around 80% in 3-4 years.
An increase like that can have no other effect than pricing the vast majority of locals out of the market.
It's more expensive than Cardiff, and that's a very high-priced city for Wales.


----------



## llantwit (Aug 8, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I've no idea what it's like.. seems a bit Fawlty Towers, which could be fun


Yeah, it is a bit . Nice and close to sea, though.


----------



## jodal (Aug 8, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Lame.. you've got ages to paint it, E&Y are paying for everything to be done for you, you know S's parents will find a tenant for you.. you have 1 month left of UK fun, you should enjoy it, not spend the whole thing decorating.
> 
> But, fair enough.
> 
> G reckoned we should offer to spend bank holiday helping you decorate, I said no




Not lame, I'm looking forward to it. And just because company are paying doesn't mean there's nothing to do. Besides, now that we live in the Shires and work in the Big Smoke we have less time to do anything and a genuinely knackered in the evenings. Also, going to Bacon Land on the weekend of of the 17th. So there!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 8, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Mumbles has an average house price of around £250,000 at the moment, and that's an increase of around 80% in 3-4 years.
> An increase like that can have no other effect than pricing the vast majority of locals out of the market.
> It's more expensive than Cardiff, and that's a very high-priced city for Wales.



Ah, sorry. I'd been looking at Swansea as a whole, not Mumbles specifically. What are nice but reasonably priced areas that are commuting distance to Swansea and by the sea? Bishopston has already been mentioned and seems nice. Nice enough looking 2 bed place for about £160k.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 8, 2007)

jodal said:
			
		

> Not lame, I'm looking forward to it. And just because company are paying doesn't mean there's nothing to do. Besides, now that we live in the Shires and work in the Big Smoke we have less time to do anything and a genuinely knackered in the evenings. Also, going to Bacon Land on the weekend of of the 17th. So there!



Fair enough, fair enough. I'm just trying to spend some more time with Hammy and Bacon before you fuck off forever!  See you on the 8th.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 8, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Mumbles has an average house price of around £250,000 at the moment, and that's an increase of around 80% in 3-4 years.
> An increase like that can have no other effect than pricing the vast majority of locals out of the market.
> It's more expensive than Cardiff, and that's a very high-priced city for Wales.



that is unfortunate.
i hope to return to the mumbles someday but with those figures, i might as well buy elsewhere...


----------



## llantwit (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd love to go back and live in Mumbles/Newton.
Maybe after the great house price crash that'll follow the great global-oil price clash. 
Anbout the only chance I'd have.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2007)

i lived in mumbles in the 80s, probably changed a lot since then but it was lovely then, loads of pubs along the mile (obviously as students we had to do the mumbles run and drink in every one ) go to caswell bay and walk along the cliffs to langland bay, lovely walk (i used to do my runs along there) three cliffs bay, beautiful, head out to oxwich as well, and head for some of the villages on the penisular near swansea, can't remember their names now, but some lovely pubs along there


----------



## rhys gethin (Aug 8, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Not been in here before... is it like walking into a Welsh pub, and revealing how English I am when ordering at the bar, resulting in menacing stares?



My dad used to describe walking round the Gower talking Welsh to his drinking mate and being followed by little boys saying 'Russians!'   It is not the most nationally-conscious area I know.  In the pubs, however, they weren't bothered, wanting his money.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 8, 2007)

rhys gethin said:
			
		

> It is not the most nationally-conscious area I know.



isn't there a some dull chant amongst some welshmen...that goes,
'id rather be black than a swansea jack?'


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I'd love to go back and live in Mumbles/Newton.
> Maybe after the great house price crash that'll follow the great global-oil price clash.
> Anbout the only chance I'd have.



i lived in newton!! New Well Lane, i think it was , a really steep lane at the top of newton road, a few doors from the newton inn, with another pub across the road, the rock and fountain, we had all we needed at the top of the really steep hill


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 8, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I'd love to go back and live in Mumbles/Newton.
> Maybe after the great house price crash that'll follow the great global-oil price clash.



hope there won't be another great house price crash! 
i'll be fucked for life living in london!

did you go to cinderz?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> hope there won't be another great house price crash!
> i'll be fucked for life living in london!
> 
> did you go to cinderz?



cinderz 

every wednesday night and saturday night for years it seems, never knowingly in there sober


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 8, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> cinderz
> 
> every wednesday night and saturday night for years it seems, never knowingly in there sober



lol! it was either that or neptunes...the good ole days...both places have disappeared (in case you not know...).


----------



## llantwit (Aug 8, 2007)

Cinders and Neptunes! 
Oh the mammories.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> lol! it was either that or neptunes...the good ole days...both places have disappeared (in case you not know...).



they were of their time, can't remember neptunes, used to go to a few clubs in swansea itself, barons and martha's vineyard (i think bonnie tyler owned that one), and i think there was another one in mumbles at the time, bradley;s or something


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 8, 2007)

Is there a mumbles drinking game? Last time I went there we camped near a fabulous beach with a pub nearby. Every time we went to the pub it was full of people downing pints and saying something like 'Mumbles, mumbles, we've all got the Mumbles!' We watched for ages to see if there were any rules or such, but never managed to work it out. Its sort of become one of our catchphrases, so I'd love to know if it is a drinking game, or whether everyone was just being very silly.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 8, 2007)

bradley;s = bentleys.
and martha's died a while ago also and so has doras.
barons became a sort of 'grab a granny' night in the 90s.




			
				llantwit said:
			
		

> Cinders and Neptunes!
> Oh the mammories.



too bloody right! 
beach girls rock!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Is there a mumbles drinking game? Last time I went there we camped near a fabulous beach with a pub nearby. Every time we went to the pub it was full of people downing pints and saying something like 'Mumbles, mumbles, we've all got the Mumbles!' We watched for ages to see if there were any rules or such, but never managed to work it out. Its sort of become one of our catchphrases, so I'd love to know if it is a drinking game, or whether everyone was just being very silly.



it's the mumbles run, drinking every pub from the oyster catcher ( i think is the first) all away to the end which was a club called cinderellas in the 80s, when i did it, there were 13 and it had to be a pint a pub, some hardy souls liked to do the double, to the mile, then repeat it coming back


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> bentleys.
> and martha's died a while ago also and so has doras.
> barons became a sort of 'grab a granny' night in the 90s.
> 
> ...



bentley's that's the one, always had sticky carpets when i went there


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 8, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> it's the mumbles run, drinking every pub from the oyster catcher ( i think is the first) all away to the end which was a club called cinderellas in the 80s, when i did it, there were 13 and it had to be a pint a pub, some hardy souls liked to do the double, to the mile, then repeat it coming back



 But whats the chanting all about?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> But whats the chanting all about?



we didn't do any chanting - must be a new thing


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah we didn't chant anything either.
just drank, ate, flirted with the local girlies and threw up (though not always in this order).


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 8, 2007)

If you are staying in the Carlton go a bit further down the road to the mermaid to eat.
Its fab
The mumbles mile has diminished in recent years, many of the pubs once on it have shut down and the mightclub at the end is no more, could be a good thing in the long run, who knows? Happy memories of staggering and singing though


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2007)

and of course, any old bloke you meet will claim he knew dylan thomas, and that the cunt owed him money


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 8, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> If you are staying in the Carlton go a bit further down the road to the mermaid to eat.
> Its fab



Nice one, cheers


----------



## zog (Aug 8, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> , used to go to a few clubs in swansea itself, barons and martha's vineyard (i think bonnie tyler owned that one),



Martha's was proper. Used to go to the strictly groovy nights run by paul witticker. first proper house nights in Wales.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 8, 2007)

Go backto the mid 70's and the Surf House was the place -had my 18th in Tiffanies on Newton Rd 

You must do the pier and Joe's Icecream parlour. Plus the sea lamented and gone trackbed of the Mumbles train / tram. 

Affordable nice places within reach - say Pontardulais area - nice surroundings or Ammanford area.Ferryside very pleasant beach villiage with train links.

Best walk to 3 Cliffs is from Pennard village -very quiet and very beautifull


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 8, 2007)

The Mermaid........mmmmmmmmm. 
You've picked the right place as others have said for top surfing Chris. 

Gonna move here eh?! Nice!
Hope you'll love it. Gower is a beautiful place to live near. 
I have friends living in Bishopston, nice area.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 20, 2009)

i am bumping this thread, coz i fancy the gower for our hols this year


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 20, 2009)

Why? Do you need company?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 20, 2009)

We can all come n meet up with you Rollem!


----------



## pigtails (Jan 20, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> We can all come n meet up with you Rollem!



Yay - I *heart* the Gower!


----------



## Brockway (Jan 22, 2009)

CharlieAddict said:


> isn't there a some dull chant amongst some welshmen...that goes,
> 'id rather be black than a swansea jack?'



No. 

Isn't there a chant amongst some dull Englishmen...that goes,
'i'd rather be a Paki than a Turk?'


----------



## bendeus (Jan 22, 2009)

Rollem said:


> i am bumping this thread, coz i fancy the gower for our hols this year



I'd go further West every time.

The Gower is packed to the gunnals in the summer to the point of tailbacks on the country lanes. Campsites are very, very expensive, and it just ain't as nice all round, really.  

If you haven't been to Pembrokeshire, and you want coastal scenery, then now's your chance


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2009)

davesgcr said:


> Best walk to 3 Cliffs is from Pennard village -very quiet and very beautiful



never did that, 3 cliffs is beautiful though, went there a lot, I used to run from my house in Newton, down to caswell bay, along to langland bay, and back up to Newton, a cliff top run for part of the way


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 22, 2009)

I recommend Pembrokeshire too. But with the current state of the pound, I reckon every good beach in Britain will be packed this summer.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 23, 2009)

bendeus said:


> The Gower is packed to the gunnals in the summer


we might go in may, but pembrokeshire was another option


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 23, 2009)

Rollem, let us know dates of when you're heading Gowerwards (or even Pembrokeshirewards) cos we're very nearby in Swansea and we know a few nice places


----------



## 1927 (Jan 23, 2009)

pigtails said:


> Yay - I *heart* the Gower!



I ♥ the Gower.
I ♥ character map!!


----------



## Geri (Jan 23, 2009)

bendeus said:


> The Gower is packed to the gunnals in the summer to the point of tailbacks on the country lanes. Campsites are very, very expensive, and it just ain't as nice all round, really.



We went to Llangennith in August one year and the campsite was full when we got there - luckily we managed to persuade them to let us into the family area, it was very very busy indeed. Strangely though the beach was almost deserted. 

In May it will be OK I would have thought.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 23, 2009)

I Ain't Going to Gower.


----------



## Snorkelboy (Jan 24, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> Rollem, let us know dates of when you're heading Gowerwards (or even Pembrokeshirewards) cos we're very nearby in Swansea and we know a few nice places



you been up the Joiners since you moved down?  I'm living just down the road now.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 27, 2009)

Snorkelboy said:


> you been up the Joiners since you moved down?  I'm living just down the road now.



Did you get my PM about the mini Beer Festival at the Winston Hotel  just down the road from the Joiners on Friday (and Saturday?) (30th and 31st)

See you there Friday hopefully


----------



## Snorkelboy (Jan 30, 2009)

William

Thanks for the invite but I'm not going to make it.  My broken wrist is tsill very painful (anf its my drinking hand).

Well up for a pint up the joinerrs when Im better though


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 30, 2009)

Ahh shame ... 

Hope you get better soon, can't have you beer deprived for too long!! 

We get to the Joiners fairly often, will get in touch .....


----------



## primepls (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisFilter said:


> Hello,
> 
> Not been in here before... is it like walking into a Welsh pub, and revealing how English I am when ordering at the bar, resulting in menacing stares?
> 
> ...



Oxwich bay hotel right on the beach beautiful spot
You can do some electric powered surfing as of April
Surfelectric.org


----------



## primepls (Feb 11, 2020)

marty21 said:


> i lived in mumbles in the 80s, probably changed a lot since then but it was lovely then, loads of pubs along the mile (obviously as students we had to do the mumbles run and drink in every one ) go to caswell bay and walk along the cliffs to langland bay, lovely walk (i used to do my runs along there) three cliffs bay, beautiful, head out to oxwich as well, and head for some of the villages on the penisular near swansea, can't remember their names now, but some lovely pubs along there



Oxwich bay is a beautiful spot
You can do some electric powered surfing as of April
Surfelectric.org


----------



## primepls (Feb 11, 2020)

1927 said:


> I ♥ the Gower.
> I ♥ character map!!



Oxwich bay hotel right on the beach beautiful spot
You can do some electric powered surfing as of April
Surfelectric.org


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 11, 2020)

I stayed at the Oxwich bay Hotel, found the rooms lacking...


----------



## nogojones (Feb 11, 2020)

Oxwich bay is quite nice, really like the dunes in teh evening, but it's spoilt by cunts with jetskis (and now electric surfers) in the daytime


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 11, 2020)

That’s probably libellous or something Bahnhof Strasse.

I just stayed at the Oxwich Bay hotel with a free luxury upgrade because when I booked it I asked for the luxury upgrade but forgot I had to pay for it by the time I stayed there. So I argued I hadn’t been told I had to pay for it and they just cancelled the bill. (I remembered on the way home).

Whoops.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 11, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> That’s probably libellous or something Bahnhof Strasse.
> 
> I just stayed at the Oxwich Bay hotel with a free luxury upgrade because when I booked it I asked for the luxury upgrade but forgot I had to pay for it by the time I stayed there. So I argued I hadn’t been told I had to pay for it and they just cancelled the bill. (I remembered on the way home).
> 
> Whoops.




Maybe I'm muddling it up with a hotel in Norwich, dunno. At least I haven't defrauded them...


----------

